# help with nose bleed procedure



## ggparker14 (Jun 21, 2011)

Need opinions for procedure to control nose bleed. Not sure if 30901 would be appropriate code.

procedure:I placed 3 epinephrine soaked cotton pledgets in the right nostril. These were removed after 25 minutes and no blood or bleeding site was noted.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## dadhich.girish (Jun 21, 2011)

I think this is correct code.  It is not important what the physician is doing to treat it.  If it is simple packing without coagulation too, it should be 30901.


----------



## Mojo (Jul 8, 2011)

This article is a nice review:

http://medicalnewswire.com/artman/publish/article_11769.shtml


----------

